# Busco Beach May 1st-2nd



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone want to go or already going?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

might be able to


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Man I woulds but we jstr came back from there last weekend were goin to bigwoods nxt weekend I only live 5 mins from there but were planning a trip bac to busco in mid june a group of aqb 10


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^have you been to bigwoods before? Last time I went it was fludded and there were very very few trails to ride on. Plus there is new owners so who knows how that's going lol. Hope its better for yall then it was for us


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Isnt big woods in sc? Or close to it. I heard it was flooded all the time


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea I've been to bigwoods a lot I live ab 5 mins from there and yea it floods pretty good dwn there whn it rains 4 or 5 days straight should b ok now I haven't been in a few weeks last time I went it wasn't bad but u gotta like riding in water cause there's some deep holes there I always have a good time there and I've been all ovr bigwoods as long as u got snorks ur good and kno how to ride in water and water wheelie lol if yall evr get dwn tht way message me and ill meet yall dwn there and its close to sc close to shallotte its actually in pireway nc


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I have to work that weekend. Got to love the military. And the bad part is I just got my snorkels done and am feeling it man. I want to test those things out bad. Have fin though. May be going to Martinsville the weekend after or memorial day weekend.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok I know where big woods is now. I might possible check it out one day...Just too far of a drive for me. If i go that far, Im going to Ocean Isle and taking the boat not the brute haha


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

i def feel you on that one lol busarider hahahhaa yea you should check it out one day its pretty good if you like deep water thats over the rack most of the time lol but lmk if yall ever come to bigwoods im always dwn to ride on the weekends lol


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I prefer water over anything so I might have to check it out next time I'm down that way


----------

